# Growning Fish in a Greenhouse



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I thought this was interesting.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

There is a guy here in Dallas who has set up some similar demonstration projects with tilapia instead of yellow perch. I can get his name/contact info if anyone is interested.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Pam down in the Greenhouse I have a small tank that has been up for about a year... the only light it gets is natural and it does quite well. Almost to well. Basically the video is a natural Hydroponic system, my guess...incredible. We do have a small heater in the tank as well as greenhouse heater. Would be rather simple on a smaller scale to accomplish. One of our houses uses clear marine shrink wrap as a skin, we remove in summer. Simple and cost effective to do & if you change your mind about your size of GH it is an easy fix. I had a hydroponic house back in the 1970' after I went off to collage Dad used it as a year round tomato farm. Only concerns would be if you had an outbreak of spider mites or such how to treat on a large scale without harming the fish. It does and will happen with our temp swings. We keep what I call cool houses during the winter...not attempting to grow anything just keep alive, almost a resting period for the plants. We could figure a method of debugging a house without to much damage to the fish.....hopefully. Personally I would keep cool crops and avoid plants that are notorious for red spider, etc.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

With aquaphonics do you add macro/micro nutrients into the water for the plants that would be lacking in a soiless setup?


----------

